# So I took your advice... Here she is...



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Brute 150 trailer unit. Nearly every option available.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice man! You will be pleased. 9gpm 4000? What nozzles did you get?

I love the onboard storage. What's the total weight?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fancy, now when I buy an old farm house you can come jet it, for free of course....Of course.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Redwood grinz.... Nice 'Lil Jetter there... :thumbup:

Slides a tall stack onto, "He'll be trading that one in, in just a couple of months to get an Eagle 300."

And not meaning that in a bad way either about what you bought...
But you are going to love doing jetting...:yes:


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Warthog, root ranger, 3/8 reel with nozzles, remote 3/8 clean reel. 4000 @ 9 gpm. She weights about 1,400 lbs dry. I'm very familiar with jetter, I'm only 11 month into business, and I was subbing my jetting work and all my previous bosses had jetters. 

Can't wAit for spring root season!

Mike I'll jet your farmhouse for some good grillin, I've seen your Facebook you can bbq!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> Warthog, root ranger, 3/8 reel with nozzles, remote 3/8 clean reel. 4000 @ 9 gpm. She weights about 1,400 lbs dry. I'm very familiar with jetter, I'm only 11 month into business, and I was subbing my jetting work and all my previous bosses had jetters. Can't wAit for spring root season! Mike I'll jet your farmhouse for some good grillin, I've seen your Facebook you can bbq!


Congrats man! Now go out a dent in it!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you ran it yet??


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

No it has been too cold. Looks like this weekend and into next week we can start running her.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

On the big jobs, downtown, downtown Chicago, too cold doesn't exist.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> No it has been too cold. Looks like this weekend and into next week we can start running her.


I thought that unit had an antifreeze tank


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I think he's saying it's too cold for him.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Fancy, now when I buy an old farm house you can come jet it, for free of course....Of course.


About that farmhouse, better have hydronic heat!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> About that farmhouse, better have hydronic heat!


Installed by you! For free of course.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Installed by you! For free of course.


I'll do what my mentor did to me.. 1st time I'll show...2nd time I watch u... third time.. you're on your own... any problems, repeat...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll watch you pipe the whole thing first.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I'll watch you pipe the whole thing first.


Nice try... not gonna fly with me..lol


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

So we broke the jetter in today.... Two heavy infested 6" clay sewers. Man thank you guys so much!! The brute with a worthog and root ranger made fast work of the jobs! So pleased. I am use to running a 25gpm 4000 psi us jetter... This brute worked better. I don't think I could have picked a more perfect jetter for the cost for residential jobs!!!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> So we broke the jetter in today.... Two heavy infested 6" clay sewers. Man thank you guys so much!! The brute with a worthog and root ranger made fast work of the jobs! So pleased. I am use to running a 25gpm 4000 psi us jetter... This brute worked better. I don't think I could have picked a more perfect jetter for the cost for residential jobs!!!


So I just happened to notice your first use report! Yur Brute is actually better than yur us jetter? That's sayin sumthin! Why/what do you think makes it better? The smaller pressure loss of the Brute perhaps?


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So I just happened to notice your first use report! Yur Brute is actually better than yur us jetter? That's sayin sumthin! Why/what do you think makes it better? The smaller pressure loss of the Brute perhaps?


It isn't "better" but because we primarily only do residential 4" and 6" lines usually packed with roots (Chicagoland Clay Tile)... the Brute only puts out 9 gpm at 4k psi. The US Jetter I ran put out 25 Gpm at 4k psi. Even when a line packed with roots is open it drains poorly... well 25 gpm fills that pipe fast and once the nozzle is under water it seems to loose cutting ability. The Brute puts out the same pressure but doesn't drown the nozzle as fast, allowing us to shut down for drain offs less frequently. I am sure that US Jetter would kick ass in larger lines, but for my purposes the Brute is the best I have used so far.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> It isn't "better" but because we primarily only do residential 4" and 6" lines usually packed with roots (Chicagoland Clay Tile)... the Brute only puts out 9 gpm at 4k psi. The US Jetter I ran put out 25 Gpm at 4k psi. Even when a line packed with roots is open it drains poorly... well 25 gpm fills that pipe fast and once the nozzle is under water it seems to loose cutting ability. The Brute puts out the same pressure but doesn't drown the nozzle as fast, allowing us to shut down for drain offs less frequently. I am sure that US Jetter would kick ass in larger lines, but for my purposes the Brute is the best I have used so far.


That's exactly what my thoughts were! Too much flow can be a disadvantage. After running 3.5 gpm for years, after seeing 8.5 seems insane


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

You guys are all lazy and wrong. I sold both my jetters and invested into expandable cutters!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> You guys are all lazy and wrong. I sold both my jetters and invested into expandable cutters!


I see what you did there!:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

FOR SALE:
JNW Eagle 200 w/Warthog, Root Rat, Root Ranger, 300' 3/8" hose on electric reel, 300' 3/8" hose on jumper reel, 3' Tiger Tail, 200gal tank, and 100' onboard hose for refilling. Low hours, like new. 
Asking $400. 
Will also consider an even trade for a 4"-6" expanding cutter head.

Please call 800-ASS-TYME for details.



All in good fun AT. :jester:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> FOR SALE:
> JNW Eagle 200 w/Warthog, Root Rat, Root Ranger, 300' 3/8" hose on electric reel, 300' 3/8" hose on jumper reel, 3' Tiger Tail, 200gal tank, and 100' onboard hose for refilling. Low hours, like new.
> Asking $400.
> Will also consider an even trade for a 4"-6" expanding cutter head.
> ...


Ill take it! Ill throw in my primary and backup expanding cutter to sweeten the deal!


----------

